# اكتشفي اسرار عالم الرجال (خاص)



## girgis2 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*اكتشفي اسرار عالم الرجال*​ 



 
*نحاول الدخول إلى نفسية الرجل واكتشافها في إطار علاقته بالمرأة؛ لنعرف اهتماماته ماذا يحب وماذا يكره، من هي المرأة التي يحبها؟ كيف يجذب الرجل النساء؟ مدى اهتمامه بالرومانسية، متى يلجأ لأخرى ولماذا؟ كيف يريد الرجل أن تعامله زوجته؟ أكثر صفة يحبها الرجل وأكثر صفة يكرهها، غيرة الرجل وغيرة المرأة، الرجل الخائن والكذاب، الرجل الغامض، الرجل الأفاق، غيرة الزوج من نجاح زوجته، الرجل الجميل، الرجل الرغاي خارج المنزل الأبكم داخله، الرجل الحنون قبل الزواج غير مبال بعد الزواج، ماذا يطلب آدم من حواء؟ يجيب عن هذه الأسئلة الدكتور أشرف سليم طبيب أمراض نفسية وعصبية بجامعة القاهرة.*​ 
*الرجل يحب:-*
*ـ يبحث عن رزقه*
*ـ يكفي منزله*
*ـ السلطة*​ 
*وهذه نظريات نفسية، والنظريات الإنسانية توضح أن هناك تدرجا في الحاجات للإنسان عند المستوى الأدنى تكون غرائز الإنسان وحاجاته في المحافظة على رضائه الجسماني، أي أن يبحث عن لقمة العيش؛ لكي يستطيع القيادة عند إشباع هذه الحاجات النفسية الدافعة لإشباع الحاجات النفسية والاجتماعية، يريد الآن احترام الناس له. عند المستوى الأعلى، عند اكتساب قمة الخبرة يبحث عن السلطة والقوة.*​ 
*الرجل يكره:-*
*ـ عدم وجود القوامة.*
*ـ عدم القدرة على الصرف.*
*ـ عدم احترام الناس له.*​

*يريد أن يشعر من كل من حوله خاصة زوجته بأنه مصدر قوة.*​ 
*ومن هي المرأة التي يحبها؟*​ 
*- يوجد مركز للحب موجود في المخ، فهناك شخصية معينة ضمن الشخصيات كلها هي التي تنطبق عليها المواصفات الموجودة في خياله، فمن يوم الولادة إلى أن يصل إلى 12 سنة يبدأ تكوين شخصية المرأة في خيال الرجل، وهذه الشخصية التي تكونت في مركز الحب حسبما غرزته الأم منذ الصغر في الطفل تبدأ بتكوين الشخصية التي يريد أن يحبها.*​ 
*وهناك مواصفات عامة للمرأة التي يحبها الرجل وهي: الرومانسية– احترام الرجل– احترام الحياة الزوجية– التدين– تريد الإنجاب، وهذه نقطة لا نختلف عليها، والمرأة المتدينة بالجوهر وليس فقط المظهر تشمل كل شيء؛ لأنها تعرف ما هي الأخلاق وكيف تعامل زوجها، وكيف تحبه وتحترمه؟.*​ 
*كيف يجذب النساء؟*​ 
*يكون ذلك بالعقل والمال، وتوجد أشياء أخرى يضيفها علماء النفس مثل: الشكل والمظهر، ولكنها تأتي بعد العقل والمال، ولذلك الوسامة هي آخر شيء، فللرجل قياسات أخرى لذلك نجد أجمل نساء العالم أحبوا رجالا لا يتسمون بالوسامة، فالسيدة كلما كانت جميلة تحب في الرجل العقل والمال والشخصية.*​ 
*متى يلجأ لأخرى ولماذا؟*​ 
*ـ إذا كانت زوجته غير مهتمة به، أو بالمنزل وغير عاطفية، وهناك نواح أخرى كثيرة منها أن تكون نكدية فلا يمكن أن تكون المرأة تكفيه من كل شيء، وهو يبحث عن أخرى إلا إذا كان مختلا أو قليل العقل أو زير نساء، أو توجد نواحي قصور في تربيته في طفولته، فالطفل منذ ولادته إلى سن 12 إذا كان لديه اضطراب أو مشكلة في التربية ينشأ مترددا، وينتقل من امرأة لأخرى، كما توجد الشخصية الهستيرية التي إذا شعرت بعدم الأمان تبحث عنه مع شخص آخر، كذلك يجب على المرأة أن يكون أسلوبها جذابا معه، وتشعره دائما بأهميته وتسمعه كأنه شيء كبير جدا بالنسبة لها، تقول له أطيب الكلام.*​ 
*مدى اهتمامه بالرومانسية؟*​ 
*الرجل يهمه جدا الرومانسية والتي تكسب دائما، هي المرأة الرومانسية، وليس شكلها فيمكن أن تكون شديدة الجمال، ولكن دميمة الخلق والعكس صحيح.*​ 
*كيف يريد أن تعامله زوجته؟*​ 
*أولا ـ عندما يأتي الزوج للمنزل فلا تقابله بالمشاكل، ولكن بعد أخذ قسط من الراحة تحكي لـه؛ حتى لا يكره دخول المنزل، ويجب أيضا اختيار الوقت المناسب لطلب شيء.*
*ثانيا ـ يجب أن يكون هناك جو رومانسي في المنزل، فالرجل ليس مصدر الإنفاق فقط.*
*ثالثا ـ التجمل لـه والاستعداد لمقابلته، فلا تتزيني للخروج فقط؛ لكي لا ينظر لامرأة أخرى.*​ 
*أكثر صفة يحبها، وأكثر صفة يكرهها؟*​ 
*أكثر صفة يحبها هي أن تشعره زوجته بأنوثتها، وبأنها ليست مسترجلة، وأنه شيء كبير جدا، وأنها أضعف منه وأكثر صفة يكرهها أنه يشعر بأنها نِِدّ لـه، وأنها مسترجلة، فالقوة ليست أن تساوي نفسها بالرجل، فبالهدوء تستطيع أن تجعله يمشي خلفها، ويجب أن تأخذه بالمنطق؛ لكي تفهمه مدى صحة رأيها، فكلما كانت أعلى عقلا تستوعب الآخر، وتستطيع أن تحور رأيه لرأيها، والعقل الأذكى هو الذي يستطيع أن يمتلك، فالرجل يحب أن تسمعه زوجته، وأكثر كلمة مكروهة ومرفوضة هي «أنا مثلي مثلك».*​ 
*الخائن والكذاب؟*​ 
*هو شخصية ضد المجتمع، فالرجل الخائن أو الكذاب خائن العهد مع زوجته أو كذب عليها، فانحرافه يبدأ من الصغر، وسببه سوء في التربية، فكما أكدنا أن الطفل منذ ولادته إلى سن 12 سنة تتشكل شخصيته خلال هذه الفترة، وهي التي يضطرب فيها سلوكه والكثير من صفاته بشكل مضاد للمجتمع، وكذبه وسيلة للتبرير ويخون ويصبح عدوانيا ويضايق من حوله ويكون كثير الشجار مع زوجته؛ لكثرة كذبه ويتذمر ويسرق، فالأم تلعب دورا مهما جداً في تربية الشخصية، فأم لديها اضطراب تربي ابنا مضطربا، وقد يكون سبب الخيانة عوامل بيولوجية: أسباب وراثية، عوامل اجتماعية، اضطراب الجو العاطفي داخل الأسرة بين الأب والأم، غياب القدوة من نساء في المجتمع، الظروف الاقتصادية الضاغطة. كل ذلك يؤدي إلى إنسان خائن لا يواجه ويكذب، وأهم عامل في اضطراب السلوك غياب السلطة الرادعة أي السلطة العليا التي توجه الإنسان، وهذه السلطة تتمثل في قيم المجتمع والوالدين، فإذا كانت الأنا الأعلى أو السلطة العليا منهارة تؤدي لذلك فيجب أن نعلمه وننبهه باستمرار، ومحاولة مواجهته حتى الخيانة يجب أن تواجه. ولكن يجب المسامحة مع العقاب؛ حتى لا يكرر هذا السلوك، ويمكن تجنب هذا السلوك من البداية عن طريق استقرار الأسرة واتحادها، والأم هي الحصن الأول الدفاعي للأسرة؛ لذلك يجب أن نقي الأطفال من البداية؛ لكي لا يكون الرجل خائنا أو كاذابا.*​

*غيرة الزوج من نجاح زوجته؟*​ 
*إذا كانت المرأة ناجحة في عملها فهي تمتلك رجاحة العقل، وطبيعة الرجل والنفس الإنسانية أن يكون هو ناجحا عن زوجته، ولكن ليس من المفترض أن يدفعها للخلف، الحل أنه يجب أن يصلح من نفسه، وأن يكون مساويا زوجته؛ لذلك عند الاختيار يجب أن يكون هناك تناسب بين الزوجة وزوجها، يجب وجود صفات متناسقة تجعلهما يستمران.*​ 
*بالاضافة الى ... الحتة اللي جاية دي بقى من عندي أنا ............ بخخخخخخ :*​

*( وعلى المرأة أيضا أن لا تدخل بيتها وتعامل زوجها بكارت العمل أو البيزنيس بل يجب على المرأة أن تفصل مابين كونها سيدة أعمال أو مديرة أو طبيبة أو قاضية أو وزيرة **أو* *حتى رئيسة وبين كونها زوجة لزوج وأم لأولاد )*
*يعني مثلا ميجيش هو يقولك اعمليلي شاي وحضرتك طبعا راجعة من الشغل تعبانة فبدل ما تقوليله معلشي يا حبيبي أنا تعبانة دلوقتي لو قدرت تعمله أنت أبقى أعملي معاك هتلاقيه يقدر ويروح قايم زي الباشا كدة و يعملك وياه لكن لو تروحي تقوليله متروح تعمله أنت ولما يعلق على اسلوب طريقتك وكلامك معاه تقوليله ان كان عاجبك وعايزني أناااا أعملك شاي ... متغور أنت وفلوسك وبيتك ... دا أنا بفلوسي أقدر أعمل اللي أحسن ... ولما يشد الكلام ما بينكم تروحي واخدة العيال وسايبة البيت وماشية ولما حد يسألك رايحة على فين تقوليله رايحة عند بيت بابي وبيت بابي دا ممكن يكون فيه ابن عمتك أو ابن خالتك أو جيرانكوا أو أي حد كان نفسه في يوم من الأيام تكوني مراته لكن جوزك فاز بيكي وهما ممكن بيكونوا حاسدينه على كدة وتروحي أنتي مديالهم ودانك ولاغيه عقلك وتهدمي بيتك بايدك ... ياخسارة !*​ 
*ناكر الجميل؟*​ 
*نكران الجميل شيء سيئ ومرفوض. هذا الشخص يكون به خلل معين في الشخصية والحل في مواجهته.*​ 
*الرغاي خارج المنزل أبكم داخله؟*​ 
*من المفترض في الزوج أن يكون اجتماعيا ومرحا وذا وجه سمح؛ لكي يحبه أولاده وليكون صديقا لهم ويستطيع استيعابهم فإذا استوعب الأب الأولاد داخل المنزل فلن يخرجوا عن سيطرته.*​ 
*الحنون قبل الزواج غير مبال بعد الزواج؟*​ 
*ـ هنا حدث خلل من الزوجة فتبحث عن أسبابه وتصلحه.*​ 
*ماذا يطلب منها؟*​ 
*من المهم جداً أن تتفهم زوجها وأن تعرف نقاط ضعفه؛ حتى تستطيع استيعابه ويجب أن تعلم ما هي الأشياء التي يحبها وماذا يكره؛ حتى تتحدث معه، وتبدأ معه الحديث؛ لتحاول أن تزيل عبء المنزل عليه فلا تهتم بمظهرها وبالمنزل*
*فقط*​ 
*http://helwa.maktoob.com/sec7100/art93982/pno1/title*​​​​


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2010)

:big29::big29::big29:

صدقا موضوع رائع واضافتك كمان حلوة ويمكن كمان الزوج يكره جداا مراته تتكلم عن اسرار بيتها مع اى حد اى ان كان 

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## girgis2 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> :big29::big29::big29:​
> 
> 
> صدقا موضوع رائع واضافتك كمان حلوة ويمكن كمان الزوج يكره جداا مراته تتكلم عن اسرار بيتها مع اى حد اى ان كان ​


 
*كلام مظبوط ومش شرط أسرار دا حتى لو كانت سلبيات خفيفة وتفضل تتكلم هي عليه حتى لو مع أهلها ممكن ينزل من نظرهم والأفضل انها تتكلم مع أهله والعكس صحيح لأن من المفروض العيلتين واحد*
*شكرااا لتشجيعك الجميل دا*
*ربنا يباركك*​ 


saed_sad25 قال:


> شكرا لك


 

*الشكر لمرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nasa (6 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد 
ميرسى ليك


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*عاشت الأيادي  *
*على الموضوع الرائع شكرا لك *​


----------



## girgis2 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

nasa قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد
> ميرسى ليك


 
*ميرسي لمرورك ولذوقك*
*ربنا يباركك*​ 


كلدانية قال:


> *عاشت الأيادي *​
> 
> *على الموضوع الرائع شكرا لك *​


 
*شكرااا لتشجيعك الجميل ولذوقك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جداا

شكرا

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## girgis2 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جداا
> 
> شكرا
> 
> ربنا يفرحك




*الشكر لتشجيعك ومرورك*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## girgis2 (8 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


>



*شكرااا أخي كليمو لتصميمك الرائع ولمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2011)

*رائع يا جرجس 
تسلم ايديك 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## girgis2 (9 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *رائع يا جرجس ​*
> *تسلم ايديك *​
> 
> *سلام المسيح *​



*مرورك هو الأروع*
*سلام المسيح يكون معكي أيضاااا*​


----------



## شميران (19 مارس 2011)

*عاشت ايدك ياجرجيس وكلامك صحيح 100%*


----------



## sparrow (19 مارس 2011)

موضوع مهم ومعلومات مفيدة 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## girgis2 (29 مارس 2011)

شميران قال:


> *عاشت ايدك ياجرجيس وكلامك صحيح 100%*


 


sparrow قال:


> موضوع مهم ومعلومات مفيدة
> شكرا لتعبك


 
*



*​


----------



## جيلان (29 مارس 2011)

عندك حق فعلا دى
بجد موضوع رائع عجبنى جدا


----------



## girgis2 (6 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> عندك حق فعلا دى
> بجد موضوع رائع عجبنى جدا



*كويس ان الموضوع عجبك*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك و مجهودك*​


----------

